# General > Sport >  summer football training

## eipi

There are courses for kids over the summer from various providers including Wick Academy and Ross County. See http://www.thursojuniorswifts.org.uk/calendar for dates and times, and also the news page. Also listed is Geoff Warne's goalkeeper training course for kids and, in the evenings, adults.

----------

